# PLC Omron



## rommel (Mar 2, 2007)

Hola , tengo un plc omron y necesito un programa que me permita monitorear una entrada analoga de 0 a 10 vdc , que en este es la velocidad de una maquina, el tipo de red que tengo es sysmac way, es decir simplemente el cable de plc a pc, probe con el software cx supervisor, pero no se aun como hacerlo funcionar para que me monitoree la entrada analoga y exporte esa información a una hoja de Excel (en tiempo real) o alguna otra alternativa que me permita esto, aproposito el modulo analogo aun no encuentro como direccionarlo entro del programa Cx programer.... toda la ayuda al respecto es bienvenida .. gracias de antemano


----------



## MiReg (Mar 21, 2007)

Hola, para direccionar la entrada a Cx-Programer simplemente tienes que mirar en el numero de entrada analogica que esta conectado, y despues en cx, debes realizar la funcion mover a un DM el valor de la entrada que sera un numero por ejemplo 1, sin ponerle nada mas, ni # si &. una vez esto en el supervisor es crear el punto de entrada y asignarlo donde lo quieras ver. si tienes alguna duda te contestare sin encantado.


----------



## thors (Mar 22, 2007)

si les puede servir de apollo en 
www.knowledge.omron.com

estan los manuales de la marca OMRON


----------

